# Il Mistero della Terra Cava



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

*Il Mistero della Terra Cava*

Molte sono le testimonianze che confermano la teoria
della Terra cava. Alcuni intraprendenti avventurieri narrano
di essere stati in un continente nascosto,El Dorado.
Questo mondo sarebbe abitato da uomini terrestri
accuratamente scelti che convivono con Esseri evoluti
provenienti da altri mondi con lo scopo di seguire e aiutare
lo sviluppo spirituale e materiale della Civiltà umana.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeLoE3QqgPs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beaTuiS8b2o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8q5wC9CxYY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ2VVBMEkmI


http://www.arcoiris.tv/index.php


.​


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Non ho guardato i filmati, ma ne so qualcosa per aver letto.
L'enorme stronzata della terra cava ha origine nella mente folle di un certo Horbiger, consulente "scientifico/spirituale" di Hitler, e questo ne fu tanto affascinato e convinto che addirittura fu disposto a distrarre dal conflitto in corso due esemplari della macchina da guerra più tecnologica e costosa esistente ai tempi, il Radar, per mandarli su un'isoletta sperduta a verificare se puntandoli contro il cielo sarebbero stati in grado di trovare la flotta americana.

La cosa si commenta da sè.

Horbiger fu un pazzo furioso dedito alle teorie più astruse, confusionarie ed inattendibili, ma forse proprio grazie a questo Hitler lo considerava un vero e proprio veggente. Fortunataemnte per noi si affidò a lui pure per la campagna di Russia in un periodo ed in una stagione che ogni persona dotata di un minimo di cervello avrebbe considerato assolutamente da evitare. Secondo una delle sue strampalate teorie, Horbiger convinse Hitler che sarebbe venuto il bel tempo ed il caldo.
Una prece per tutti quei poveri soldati che oltre ad essere agli ordini di una folle congrega si trovarono pure a combattere contro il Generale Inverno.

Altra teoria "interessante" di Horbiger fu quella del ghiaccio e del fuoco, legato alla presunta presenza in passato di cinque lune (o addirittura sette, non ricordo). 

Chi vuole leggere un libro bellissimo e veramente interessante, che parla di queste cose ma anche di molto altro legga "Il Mattino dei Maghi" di Pauwels e Bergier.
Non deve mancare in una buona libreria.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

OK Alce.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

*Aurore boreali: il sole infiamma le notti del Nord*

                                                                                                        Dal Canada alla Norvegia, dai laghi ai mari, le spettacolari immagini delle aurore boreali scatenate dalle recenti tempeste solari


« PRECEDENTE
*Foto 1* di 7
SUCCESSIVO »
 

   *Aurora in Quebec*
 Fotografia per gentile concessione di Ian Diamond

Le aurore creano un sottile sipario di luce verdastra  sopra il fiume Rupert, a Waskaganish, nei territori della comunità nativa americana del Quebec, in Canada.

 La luminosità della scorsa settimana, durata fino a 5 giorni, era il prodotto di un'ampia esplosione di plasma o gas compresso dal sole, un fenomeno conosciuto come espulsione di massa coronale. Un satellite della Nasa, il "Solar Dynamics Observatory", ha avvistato l'eruzione della scorsa domenica, che puntando direttamente verso la Terra, lasciava presagire la possibilità di scintillanti spettacoli celesti. (Leggi la notizia)

Ora si annuncia un'eruzione solare, individuata dall'osservatorio solare della Nasa, molto più potente della precedente. Purtroppo questa volta il grande volume di plasma non è indirizzato direttamente verso la Terra, ma potrebbe scatenare comunque una nuova sequenza di irresistibili aurore.


http://www.nationalgeographic.it/sc...triggers_unusual_auroras-87216/1/?ref=HRESS-1


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Aurore boreali: il sole infiamma le notti del Nord*
> 
> Dal Canada alla Norvegia, dai laghi ai mari, le spettacolari immagini delle aurore boreali scatenate dalle recenti tempeste solari
> 
> ...


 

Non ho capito cosa c'entrano le aurore boreali con il 3d, salvo il fatto che ne sono una delle tante evidenti confutazioni.

L'articolo dimentica di dire che pur essendo spettacolari, le aurore boreali sono anche il segnale che la magnetosfera terrestre, che ci difende dai mortali raggi cosmici, da un'infinità di radiazioni a vari livelli e da particelle ad alto potenziale emesse dal Sole, è sottoposta a dura prova da parte del vento solare. Rammaricarsi che la prossima potente eruzione non sia rivolta verso la terra è come dire che ci dispiace che il tetto di casa resista alla grandine.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entrano le aurore boreali con il 3d, salvo il fatto che ne sono una delle tante evidenti confutazioni.
> 
> L'articolo dimentica di dire che pur essendo spettacolari, le aurore boreali sono anche il segnale che la magnetosfera terrestre, che ci difende dai mortali raggi cosmici, da un'infinità di radiazioni a vari livelli e da particelle ad alto potenziale emesse dal Sole, è sottoposta a dura prova da parte del vento solare. Rammaricarsi che la prossima potente eruzione non sia rivolta verso la terra è come dire che ci dispiace che il tetto di casa resista alla grandine.



Caro Alce mi dici che i filmati non li hai visti, giusto? ... diciamo che "le aurore boreali" le ho scete per i colori 




PS Va tutto bene oggi Alce?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Alce mi dici che i filmati non li hai visti, giusto? ... diciamo che "le aurore boreali" le ho scete per i colori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Va divinamente, grazie 

Ok, Marì, mi sono preso il tempo di guardare i filmati. Ritieniti per questo in pesante debito con me.
Ho fatto una fatica boia a raccogliere le balle che mi sono cadute e sono rotolate sotto un armadio.

Sei una persona intelligente, lo mostri in ciò ed in come scrivi, tenta di non cancellare questa impressione dando peso a stronzate colossali come queste. Erano anni ed anni che non ne sentivo e non ne leggevo, e ti assicuro che da ragazzo mi ero fatta una cultura con Colosimo, Cardinale, Pinotti e molti altri che non ricordo.
Se proprio vuoi leggere qualcosa di interessante che però abbia quantomeno un minimo di attendibilità e la modestia della discutibilità, leggiti Graham Hancock. In particolare "Impronte degli Dei".
Li almeno si fanno ipotesi concrete basate su dati scientifici, non solo pseudostorici.
Da notare una cosa: Hancock trasse delle possibili conclusoni riguardo la datazione delle piramidi di Giza e della Sfinge, in seguito la scienza ufficiale pubblicò una pretesa smentita, e Hancok *immediatamente si scusò coi propri lettori per l'errore compiuto*.
......... Si seppe in seguito che la confutazione era stata fatta su dati rimaneggiati da scienziati probabilmente al soldo di Hawas e della sua congrega mafiosa, quindi Hancock potrebbe ancora aver ragione, ma a suo favore c'è sicuramente la disponibilità e l'onestà di accettare di essere messo in discussione.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Va divinamente, grazie
> 
> Ok, Marì, mi sono preso il tempo di guardare i filmati. Ritieniti per questo in pesante debito con me.
> Ho fatto una fatica boia a raccogliere le balle che mi sono cadute e sono rotolate sotto un armadio.
> ...


Lo conosco, vidi tempo fa per TV un servizio su un suo viaggio "Civiltà Perdute" ... sto seguendo il percorso, la vita di Eugenio Siragusa scomparso nel 2006, personaggio assai curioso ed interssante 



Comunque Alce, se tutto non e' vero (e questo e' da stabilire/chiarire/appurare  perche' la certezza e' ancora lontana), se, il tutto sono sogni di un qualcosa a cui VOGLIAMO credere, anche per dare un senso in piu' nella nostra vita ... lasciami sognare  punto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo conosco, vidi tempo fa per TV un servizio su un suo viaggio "Civiltà Perdute" ... sto seguendo il percorso, la vita di Eugenio Siragusa scomparso nel 2006, personaggio assai curioso ed interssante
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque Alce, se tutto non e' vero (e questo e' da stabilire/chiarire/appurare  perche' la certezza e' ancora lontana), se, il tutto sono sogni di un qualcosa a cui VOGLIAMO credere, anche per dare un senso in piu' nella nostra vita ... lasciami sognare  punto.


Prego, figurati, se ben libera di fare ciò che meglio credi, e se un vincolo ci dev'essere alla tua libertà non sarò certo io a portelo. Non capisco solo perchè te lo vuoi porre da sola dando ascolto (sempre che davvero tu glielo dia) a cose senza senso quando ci sono un'infinità di cose sensate e bellissime da imparare.
Un senso in più nella nostra vita? Fatichiamo a trovarne uno serio e andiamo a cercare quelli astrusi? Allora tanto vale farsi monaci.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prego, figurati, se ben libera di fare ciò che meglio credi, e se un vincolo ci dev'essere alla tua libertà non sarò certo io a portelo. Non capisco solo perchè te lo vuoi porre da sola dando ascolto (sempre che davvero tu glielo dia) a cose senza senso quando ci sono un'infinità di cose sensate e bellissime da imparare.
> Un senso in più nella nostra vita? Fatichiamo a trovarne uno serio e andiamo a cercare quelli astrusi? Allora tanto vale farsi monaci.


Alce caro, non sono sola, o la sola a crederci ... questo mi da la prova che non sono pazza  ... e poi mi vedi vestita da manaca? Monaca a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce caro, non sono sola, o la sola a crederci ... questo mi da la prova che non sono pazza  ... e poi mi vedi vestita da manaca? Monaca a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Concedimi un'ultima battuta prima di metter via il pc e andare a casa:

il fatto di essere in nutrita compagnia a credere una certa cosa non è sicuramente una delle migliori garanzie.
Molti ebbero fede nel nazismo ed in tutte le sue strampalate teorie, ad esempio.
Molti credettero a Shoko Azahara, e si suicidarono parecchi anni fa credendo nella fine del mondo.
Molti credono ancora nella politica e nelle varie religioni, e si vedono i risultati.
Io credo solo nella mia coscienza e nella mia ignoranza.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concedimi un'ultima battuta prima di metter via il pc e andare a casa:
> 
> il fatto di essere in nutrita compagnia a credere una certa cosa non è sicuramente una delle migliori garanzie.
> Molti ebbero fede nel nazismo ed in tutte le sue strampalate teorie, ad esempio.
> ...


Anch'io, su questo concordo al 1000x1000  .:up:


----------

